# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  mbi shkrimin shkencor/akademik :

## Kryeplaku

Kush ka njohuri se si shkruhet/formulohet nje kerkim apo botim shkencor mbi fushat e ndryshme eshte i lutur t'i ndaj me ne keto njohuri. Thjesht do ishte mire qe keto informacione t'i pershtaten leteratures shqipe, ngase mbi leteraturen perendimore informacionet jane te pafundme. 

Normale eshte qe edhe leteratura shqipe eshte ndikuar nga ajo perendimore por thjesht nje pershtatje ne gjuhen dhe pervojen shqipe do ishte e nevojshme. 


Kush ka informacione sesi parashtrohen shenimet, referimet, burimet e informacioneve, si behet hyrja e shkrimit, si ndahen kapitujt, si hyjne nenshenimet, si simbolizohen gjeste te tipit "lexo filan autor ne ate faqe te atij libri" etj. ne rastin shqiptar eshte i lutur t'i ndaj keto njohuri me anetaret e Forumit!

faleminderit

----------

